# colitis and mesalazine (salofalk)



## michelia (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi there, 

hope you can help with this one. 

I have been on 2 x mesalazine 1 g (salofalk) sachets daily for 6 months. Any risks if I start on DE cycle continuing this dosage or is it better to try and drop to 1 sachet - have been stable throughout?

thanks


----------



## michelia (Jan 7, 2010)

Update 

I saw my local doctor today and asked him this question. He suggested given there is a degree of stress associated with treatment, it's probably preferable for me to be stable at the current level than to reduce dosage and risk the possibility of a flare.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi waratah,

Glad doctor was able to help. Seems sensible advice to continue if you are stable and your condition is under control. They will be best placed to advise you during pregnancy too    Generally the advice on mesalazine in pregnancy is that it can be used if benefit to mother is felt to be greater than any potential risk to baby (the amounts that cross the placenta are thought to be negligible)

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

